

My programming apps with one button on my Mac - harrys

First of all, I don't like having allot of apps on my Dock, so every morning before I start working I open each app from Spotlight. So this morning I thought...mmm, let me make this easier...<p>I just made an Automator Utility to open my apps with one click, opening TextMate, Terminal, Itunes, Tweety and iChat all at once. I started Automator &#62; new Application, added Launch Application for each app, saved it, gave my new "app" a name, and added it to my dock and boom! So this is my simple "app" to keep my dock clean, and open all my apps at once. Im so proud :-)
======
gaiusparx
Is there any difference from using System Preferences-> Accounts-> Login
Items?

------
towndrunk
You know, that is a pretty good idea. I just might have to do the same thing.
Thanks!

